# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Nekklachten, wat nu?

## peteroomens

Wanneer iemand langere tijd nekklachten heeft, gaat hij/zij op enig moment naar de (huis)arts. Meestal volgt doorverwijzing naar een fysio- en/of manueel therapeut. Hopelijk zijn de klachten hiermee verholpen. Nekklachten kunnen met spanning te maken hebben (achterzijde nek, aanhechting spieren aan het achterhoofd), vaak met hoofdpijn, maar ze kunnen ook door een trauma veroorzaakt worden. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan een ongelukkige val of een whiplash. Soms zal een foto nodig zijn om de wervelkolom (ruggengraat) te bestuderen.

Nu bestaat er nog een vorm van nekklachten: de *eenzijdige*. De pijn zit altijd aan een kant, vaak is er ook sprake van eenzijdige hoofdpijn en in ernstige gevallen ook nog uitstraling naar een hand en/of arm. Wanneer nu niets helpt, probeer dan eens het volgende:


ga rechtop zitten op een niet te zachte stoel of bankdraai het hoofd een aantal keren zo ver mogelijk naar links en naar rechtslet op welke kant het lastigst is en/of pijn doetschuif nu onder beide zitbotjes een hand met de handrug naar boven en voel op welke hand de meeste druk rust

Wanneer nu de 'pijnlijke/lastige' draaizijde overeenkomt met de meeste druk op de hand, trek dan de *andere* hand weg. Herhaal vervolgens de draaioefening links/rechts een paar maal om na te gaan of er verbetering optreedt. In dat geval kun je tijdens het zitten een kleine handdoek of gastendoekje onder het zitbotje met de meeste druk leggen. Eén keer gevouwen, twee laagjes is meestal voldoende, twee keer gevouwen, vier laagjes, het maximum.

Tot slot: mocht de klacht hierdoor verergeren, schuif het doekje onder het andere zitbotje. Wie weet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Succes,
Peter

----------


## gezondenwel

Dank je wel.
Ik heb het direct uitgeprobeerd en inderdaad. Ik ben whiplashpatieënt en heb al jaren problemen met mijn nek, wat ik ook wel zal houden, maar verlichting is meegenomen. bedankt.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bedankt Peter, ik ben het ook gaan uittesten....maar meestal als de pijn weer komt dan heb ik daar wat oefeningen voor, maar ik betrapte mij er laatst op dan ik heb beter kan voorkomen door regelmatiger wat oefeningen te gaan doen, zodat ik ook op de snelweg mijn koppie weer beter heen en weer kan draaien om te zien of er een auto langs komt rijden!!! goede tips hoor!!!  :Big Grin: 

gezonden wel: Sterkte met je nek, akelig van zo'n ongeluk brrrr ..misschien houd je er altijd wel iets aan over, hopelijk kan het met oefeningen wat verlichten!
vriendelijke groeten.. :Smile:

----------


## gezondenwel

Elisabeth 9. Dank voor je sterktewens en reactie. Het is een feit dat oefeningen de nek soepel houden. Ik heb ook last bij het autorijden. Ik heb destijds bij een Caesartherapeut oefeningen gekregen voor mij nek. Na verloop van tijd ben ik de oefeningen gaan verwaarlozen, maar het is goed dat ik er nu weer aan herinnert word. We zullen er altijd iets voor moeten doen om het toch wat soepel te houden. Zij heeft toen al tegen me gezegd, dat bij het niet doen van de oefeningen alles direct weer stram zal gaan en dat is waar.
Ook voor jou heel veel sterkte, laten we dus de oefeningen maar blijven doen en daarbij dan voor mij ook een kleine verhoging rechts.
hartelijke groeten, Gezond-en-wel.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gezondenwel: ja door dit weer te lezen worden we erop attent gemaakt dat we "blijvend" moeten oefenen....ik doe het te weinig, maar enfin ik ga er op letten! succes met de verhoging rechts...een matje misschien voor in de auto? (onder je derriere? rechts)  :Wink: 
prettige dag...de zon schijnt hier ......heerlijk.....Groeten en succes met alles..

----------

